# .  ?

## Enter

. .         .      ,   ,        .        . ,        .          ,        3.21    ,  ,    .  
 ,            , ,      ,       255-340 . 
  ,         . ,    ,        ,   .   ( )    , -    ?  http://poltavador.livejournal.com/809.html

----------


## art_b

.      / .

----------


## LAEN

,       ...

----------


## Enter

> ,       ...

  ,   :

----------


## Afra

,,".          .       .   -   . ,    .      ,       .    .  /,     - .        ,       - .   -     , , ,  ,  .         -  ... :( ,         - .  ,," - . :)

----------


## LAEN

> ,   :

  , ... 
              ...

----------


## Enter

> ,,".

  ,      "".      ,            .

----------

"        -     "

----------


## Enter

> "        -     "

   . .   ,              "  ".

----------


## serg1975

,   ,    .?          ,        .

----------


## Enter

> ,   ,    .?          ,        .

    http://www.telegraf.in.ua/kremenchug...ews_11397.html

----------


## Dow Jones

http://www.telegraf.in.ua/kremenchug...ews_11397.html
 !

----------


## Enter

,   '   .    ,  ,     . ³   ,   ,        ,         ,     .  ,      ?   ?

----------


## LAEN

*Enter*, , .
-"³"  .

----------


## Enter

> -"³"  .

----------


## LAEN

> ,         .                ,      .

    

> ³    ...     .

----------


## Def

.       ...

----------


## Enter

,        .      . 
:       ;   . 23        , - .  
!

----------


## erazer

.    . .

----------


## LAEN

*Enter*,    - !
,    ,   -

----------


## crazyastronomer

> ,    ,   -

       ...   ,      ?

----------


## Enter

> ...   ,      ?

   ,      .     ,           ,  .

----------

, ""   
  10  "  "

----------


## crazyastronomer

> ,      .     ,           ,  .

  ,   .    ,  :   , ,   / ,   -.     -       ,       . ...,      

> , ""   
>   10  "  "

     ,      03-    .
         -2012,   nobody cares

----------

